
Ways To Be a Male Advocate for Technical Women - roguecoder
http://ncwit.org/resources.res.top10.advocate.html
======
aaronharnly
A humble, common-sense, and useful list. I particularly appreciate #9, which
suggests an exercise in that crucial life skill, empathy. As MLK said in his
final speech before being killed (
[http://www.drmartinlutherkingjr.com/ivebeentothemountaintop....](http://www.drmartinlutherkingjr.com/ivebeentothemountaintop.htm)
):

And so the first question that the Levite asked was, "If I stop to help this
man, what will happen to me?" But then the Good Samaritan came by. And he
reversed the question: "If I do not stop to help this man, what will happen to
him?".

